# Thrift store awesomeness



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2011)

My mother in law stopped by to invite us to come along with her to the Salvation Army, where they were selling everything for 10 cents!

Picked up like 10 records, including two Biff Rose albums and a florescent fixture that I plan to use as an exposure unit for alt process. We spent liek eight bucks and walks out with a trunk load of clothes, books, vinyl and household items!

Unfortunately, no camera gear I could use. They had a slide projector, but no lens. Still. Best day ever.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 15, 2011)

Man, I always here about awesome finds there, but the closest one to me is like 40 miles away...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2011)

I found a Canon FD 35/2 Concave at goodwill for $35, and it wasn't even on sale.


----------



## kevinkt (Dec 15, 2011)

Isn't it pretty risky to buy stuff at a thrift store, esp camera gear?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 15, 2011)

How risky can it be if it's only a couple bucks?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 16, 2011)

kevinkt said:


> Isn't it pretty risky to buy stuff at a thrift store, esp camera gear?



Exactly. For a $300 lens I think I could risk $30 bucks! Most of the stuff isn't exactly high end, and some is even over priced. People don't know what they have and they'll just kind of price lenses randomly.

I also got a S. Takumar 200/3.5 for $9.99 and a pair of Noritsu 86-120/4.5s for $12.00 and right next to these some no-name, 1960's Japanese screwmount zoom that was soft even at f/8 for $25, for no other reason than it was an impressive looking zoom lens.

Just bring your camera in and all the adapters you have and try them out.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 16, 2011)

You don't even have to drive over: shopgoodwill.com


----------

